# New boot drive - how to get old boot drive onto new drive



## fmprdwg (Mar 3, 2008)

I am thinking about adding a new 1tb HD (boot drive) to the MacPro. How do I transfer all data and programs from the old smaller boot drive to the new large one, without having to reinstall all programs?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

CarbonCopyCloner is what I have used in the past to transfer data on drives.


----------



## night81cal (Jul 19, 2009)

- Start from the MacOS X install DVD
- Start Disk Utility
- Make an image from your drive and save it on an external FW hdd
- Shut down computer
- Swap disk drives
- Start from Mac OSX install DVD
- Start Disk Utility
- Restore saved image on new hard drive

That's it


----------



## fmprdwg (Mar 3, 2008)

TX for the reply. However what is an FW hdd. I guessing a hard drive, but "FW" stumped me!
Fred


----------



## night81cal (Jul 19, 2009)

FW= FireWire
You need an external disk drive with FireWire connection.
Check your Mac if it has FW400 port or a FW800 port. You can still use a FW400 external drive on a FW800 port. You just need to buy an inexpensive adapter (from FW400 to FW800).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you don't need an enclosure or adaptor. The Mac Pro has 4 hard drive slots in it. Plug the new drive into one of the empty slots, start up your Mac, and when it asks if you want to initialize the disk, say yes. Once it's done, and shows up on the desk top, run CCC and tell it to clone your old drive to the new drive, making sure to tell it to copy everything and make it bootable. Once it's done (it'll take a while) you can quit, open System Preferences and select the new drive as the startup disk, and then shut down the computer, pull the old drive out, and then start it up and it should boot just fine. I have done it in this manner 3 or four times on my G4. The other way is once you have the new disk installed, boot from the OS X install DVD that came with the Mac and then install OS X on to the new drive, and then when the installer is done and restarted the Mac, it should ask if you want to migrate users, settings, and programs from another Mac, hard drive in the current Mac, or a Time Machine backup, then you tell it another disk and select everything, and it'll copy everything over. I have done it once this way with my old iBook.


----------



## fmprdwg (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your assistance. The internal HD slot suggestion seems the easiest to me. I have two 750GB HD's and the first one has only 100GB remaining free space. The second 750GB HD is used for odds and ends type storage. The MacPro with 3.2 Xeon CPU's and has 12GB of ram, it truely runs like a "Pro", but with 1,812,000 files (mostly programs) I have been concerned about boot storage space. TNX again to all!!:wave::wave:


----------

